# there, IL - Ebling mount FS/FT/WTB



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ebling mount 1F for a 2011- current Dodge 

Asking $600.00 
Will trade for a 2009 GM mount

I will update with a pic when I dig it out


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Steindog (Nov 9, 2019)

When this was mounted on your truck was the horizontal square cross member behind or underneath your stock hitch? Was it attached to the hitch in the centre in any way?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Steindog said:


> When this was mounted on your truck was the horizontal square cross member behind or underneath your stock hitch? Was it attached to the hitch in the centre in any way?


I dont remember but I know it didnt interfere with the hitch


----------

